# Need help sexing my rams



## ritzgirl34 (Jan 20, 2005)

There are four of them and for the life of me I can't tell them apart. Here goes...


----------



## Z Man (Jan 18, 2005)

I'll go out on a limb and say four females.


----------



## case sensitive (Apr 7, 2006)

female
female
male
female

The non-pink belly on the third one is a dead give away.


----------



## craftyflalady (Jan 25, 2006)

I would say

Male 
Female
Male 
Female

The second ray of the dorsal fin is typically longer in the Male. I have some Females just as colorful as the males. Also, my female tend to be quite abit smaller than the males. When breeding, that pink belly will get red and alot bigger too. I have one female when breeding will show up her male hands down for beauty! 

Good Luck.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

1. female
2. too small to tell but leaning towards male
3. female
4. female


----------



## ritzgirl34 (Jan 20, 2005)

Does the pink = female?

So far the votes are:
1. 3F/1M
2. 3F/1M
3. 2F/2M
4. 4F

So we have one decided for sure and the rest are up in the air. Maybe I will take more pics.


----------



## Z Man (Jan 18, 2005)

Pink belly is usually on females with eggs. It does not always show that color. #3 has a rounded off dorsal fin so that's why I said female. The front dorsal extensions don't always mean anything as I have had some females with longer extensions that the male. Plus they all have those blue sparkles inside the side black spot. Males don't normally have them in there.


----------



## KRIBS (Jan 24, 2006)

Female
Female
Male
Female.
I agree with Z man on the blue sparkles in the black spot.


----------



## ritzgirl34 (Jan 20, 2005)

The 3rd one doesn't really have the blue sparkles - only in the picture because of the flash. I will try to take one tomorrow using natural light instead of the flash. Also, I noticed the #3 one has been swimming with the #2 one all day, if that means anything.


----------



## dwool36 (Jan 31, 2006)

male
female
male
female

Number 3 looks like one of my males...


----------



## case sensitive (Apr 7, 2006)

I'm going to disagree about the females only showing pink when they are with eggs. Mine has a pink belly all the time. The only time it ever changes is if she's stressed.


----------



## dwool36 (Jan 31, 2006)

cs is right. My females ALWAYS have their pink belly even after spawning.


----------



## Z Man (Jan 18, 2005)

What I was trying to say is they don't show the pink belly until their FIRST spawn. When young and immature they don't show it.


----------



## ritzgirl34 (Jan 20, 2005)

Alright, here's another pic of fish #3 in natural lighting this time...


----------



## case sensitive (Apr 7, 2006)

Wrong again zman. My female has had a pink belly since she became sexually mature. That was a year ago. She didn't do her first spawn until 2 months ago. I guess what you're getting at is that they don't show their pink bellies until they reach maturity, which is true.

ritzgirl, definitely a male.


----------



## Jojo (Apr 11, 2006)

I don't know alot but from what I do know
1.Male
2.Female
3.Male
4.Female


----------

